# honda 300 project



## wood butcher

heres a few pic of my honda 300 build








sand blasted the frame and bedlined it and painted silver








blasted motor and fresh coat of high temp paint








4 in stretched swing arm with 250 bigred axle and diff
















foreman 500 axles and custom built a arms . wanted to keep the stock look so no arches








about a 2in forward rake in front








new shock tower
















16in GC under frame and front diff and about 12in on rear diff








and this is how it sits as of now. need a GR and some motor work but it rides really smooth , even better than it did stock


----------



## browland

Wow , nice work , should look awesome when it's complete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Thats gonna be a sweet ride when its all done. Good job!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## redneckrancher420

looks good bud. hey were u the guy my buddy traded tires with you and bought that lift? that shed looks familiar, over by ponchatoula?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

NICE WORK!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Great work!!


----------



## Polaris425

Wow!!! Nice job so far!


----------



## wood butcher

redneckrancher420 said:


> looks good bud. hey were u the guy my buddy traded tires with you and bought that lift? that shed looks familiar, over by ponchatoula?


yea thats me


----------



## wood butcher

took it for a lil ride today , deff needs some motor and clutch work but man does it ride smooth.


----------



## brutemike

Nice work it looks mean....

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## 02KODIAK400

lookin good cant go wrong with a good ole honda 300


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Where are you at on this project Tim? I love what you've done so far. Keep the pics coming. This is gonna be a sick ride. I can hardly wait to see it in person.


----------



## wood butcher

gonna order 54% GR hopefully this weekend. it will be done for the laborday ride


----------



## wood butcher

got some more done , new tie rods with hiems 







im hopin these dont bend. the first set didnt fair too well. new 54% GR installed








finished back rack with fender gaurds
























this is how it looks now , would like to get some newer plastics . mine are cut and i think they look better with full plastics.
all i can say is that 54% GR really pulls those 31 laws great.time to do some carb tuning and later i'll do the rancher BBK .


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

lookin good butcher now im ready to get mine back in shape......i dont know what im doing with my plastics yet contemplating on whether or not to paint them.....


----------



## wmredneck

Man that looks great. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## wood butcher

i'm done the paint thing and i think i'm over it. i just want a nice clean set ,dont really care what color .


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It looks sweet!!! I can hardly wait to see it in person. Wow, great job Tim. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## wood butcher

got a few more things done this weekend









oil cooler its 11"x 11 1/2" 

































got it all hooked up and it work great


----------



## wood butcher

got my new seat covers made
























i think they came out pretty good for my first time using a sewing machine


----------



## JPs300

Nicely done man! 

I'm actually about to do a similar lift to one; the one I did the "king kong" paddle/3" stretch on is recieving two right side 450 foreman axles.


----------



## wood butcher

are the 450 axles longer than the 500 axles


----------



## bump530

looks good... cant believe i missed this post. mine will go thru something like that this winter if no one buys it first


----------



## JPs300

wood butcher said:


> are the 450 axles longer than the 500 axles


I think the right side 450 is the same as the 500; they're 1.5-2" longer than stock 300 axles.


----------

